# Trim length on Tajima 1201



## Zap921 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if the trim length on the tajima machines are adjustable other than at the control head for (S,M,L). Seems that the long is to long with alot of manual trimming and the medium is to short most of the time and the needle becomes unthreaded. TIA for your thoughts.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

look if the piker hit the bobin.
push with finger the piker inside of bobin case.
pull the under thread with hand.
must move smoothly.
if is necessary adjust the piker.
must be close is possible to bobin but to not hit.
are some article at Embroidery Machine and Garment Printer training, repair and support


----------



## Zap921 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thx for the advice, I'll check it out and let ya know.


----------



## Zap921 (Aug 21, 2009)

Chiecked everything out like you said. Piker needed some adjustment and seems to being sewing a bit better. Very informative and appreciated. Thanks


----------

